# New Demon Photo Op for 2012



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my finished Demon Photo op to add to my yard haunt for 2012. I think people will like taking a picture here with this big ol demon.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: kprimm, that is so cool! Your guests are going to love, love, love it! I can see some creepy red or green lights and fog all around...Is it just me or does it seem like Halloween is just around the corner.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That photo cracks me up, K You did a fabulous job on that demon.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would def want my photo with your big green guy


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great, has a terrific retro feel to it as well. Like the cardboard window decorations from my childhood. Your expression made me laugh too, perfect!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The demon looks great. It got me laughing as soon as I saw it. The grasping hand is perfect!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it! It will make a great photo op!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it too! I'll bet your guests will as well.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

You did a great job painting it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. K, you are so adorable in that shot Great facial expression!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh shucks Roxy (Blush).


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What a cool prop. Looks great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohh, that's so cute. In a wake up from a nightmare screaming kind-of way. Your tots and parents are going to love that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Snack time! Great artwork!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

This is Awesome! I have now been inspired to make a Grim Reaper to place my my hearse at Halloween!!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it! Inspired me to make one too...only maybe something else besides a devil...not evil enough for me, lol.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That will be a big hit. Great job.


----------

